# My Fish



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's some pictures of my fish, I'll keep editing this post and adding more as I take them.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Awww..so cute...whatz that fish next to the red?...he might ended up as lunch ya know...


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah, that was the original intention. I bought and raised 2 Hi-Fin Black Tetras and stuck them in there with my Ps. Well one started shoaling with the Ps and the other just kinda...vanished







But yeah, it's been in there for a month or so, nothing but nips, but it does it's fair share of nipping the Ps too sometimes.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thats funny, you just reminded me! I Had lol a big black tetra in with my 6 adult reds since i got the them and now I notice that its gone lol , kind crappy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice juvi red. I like the coloring!! Wish all RBs would stay looking cute like that as they get older..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

> Nice juvi red. I like the coloring!! Wish all RBs would stay looking cute like that as they get older..
> 
> I agree. Every red i get loses it's colors.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice little buggers


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I like the adult coloration of reds, especially when they are a bronze color. nice red Netmancer.

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice colorful little one!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is an amazing picture....very clear...cute little guy.


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

he is quite cute....if P's can go with the word cute,how old is he?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Raptor said:


> > Nice juvi red. I like the coloring!! Wish all RBs would stay looking cute like that as they get older..
> >
> > I agree. Every red i get loses it's colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I like the gold color they get with age too. But you have a very nice red that looks very healthy.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

They are very cute little guys sometimes I wish some of these fish didn't get so big because in baby size they are so cute like the oscars for instance and some of the piranhas.


----------

